# What breed of sheep is this?



## Drk_wlf (Aug 2, 2010)

I just purchased a sheep ewe and pygmy goat together (I have never owned a sheep or goat before). I was told the sheep is a desert painted dwarf sheep, but while I found Desert Painted Sheep online I was unable to find a dwarf variety :/. The guy I got them from had never owned sheep before, which is obvious because I don't think her feet have ever been trimmed. She is also kind of bloated looking and kind of skinny, her skin and coat are also unhealthy looking (hopefully all will improve once I deworm her and trim her feet) Here is a picture of her, she is very tiny, not much bigger than the pygmy goat.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow, poor thing is skinny.  Do you know how old she is?  You should be able to tell by looking at her teeth (that is, if her former owner didn't tell you).  Not sure on breeding though, I guess she could be a Painted Desert sheep.


----------



## Drk_wlf (Aug 2, 2010)

She is about a year old.


----------

